# Does anyone own a Kity Bestcombi 2000



## Anonymous (28 Jan 2004)

I have just bought one 2nd hand, and it needs a bit of TLC. 
The belts need changing and I cant find my way in
It doesn't look like the manual makes any reference to this, going by the pictures.
The manual is in french
Can anyone help


----------



## Adam (28 Jan 2004)

http://www.rmwenterprises.com/catalogs_woodworking.htm

Have you tried searching on google? I'd post this question on every forum you can find and hope someone will sort you a photocopy. 

Alternatively, find you local Kity dealer and ask them - even if they don't have the exact manual, they may have a similar one.

Adam


----------



## Adam (29 Jan 2004)

Elmo, 

Heres the link you need - but you better get your skates on - Kity have gone into liquidation! (see the second link)

http://www.kityuk.com/FRONT.HTM

http://www.kityuk.com/


Q. My Combi 2000 planer has refused to work after I changed over from the saw?

A. There are two red stop switches one at each end of the machine, both must be pulled out into the on position and the dust hood must be engaged in the correct mode. The metal bar with the pin though it must be inserted into the micro switch in the infeed table and using the black knob rotate through 90 deg. to engage, this will allow the planer to be started. This is a safety feature built into the Combi 2000.

Q. Are there any other planer blades than the standard ones?

A. Yes there are double-edged disposable blades for all the Kity planer thicknessers, these blades require holders because they are thinner than the standard type. The cost of disposable blades is less than the price resharpening standard blades especially when considering there are two cutting edges.



KITY STOCKISTS IN THE UK AND IRELAND


ENGLAND



SOUTH 


ASHFORD

ASHFORD TOOLS 
Tel: 01233 623010 
Fax: 01233 625500

E-mail: [email protected]

Web-site: www.ashfordtoolcentre.com



CLACTON ON SEA 
CLACTON TOOL HIRE 
Tel: 01255 425258

Fax: 01255 434891

Email: [email protected] 

Website: www.clactontoolhire.com 



CHRISTCHURCH 
THE TOOL STORE 
Tel: 01202 486240 

Fax: 01202 588006

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.thetoolstoredirect.co.uk 









GUERNSEY 
GUERNSEY WOODCARVERS

Tel: 01481 265373

Fax: 01481 265649

E-mail: [email protected] 





HELSTON

CELTIC ENGINEERING 

Tel: 01326 574339 

Fax: 01326 565007

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: [[email protected]][email protected][/email] 



LAUNCESTON

EAGLE PLANT
Tel: 01566 774781

Fax: 01566 773520

E.mail: [email protected] 



LONDON 
D&M TOOLS 
Tel: 020 8892 3813

Fax: 020 8744 1004

E-mail: [email protected]

Website: www.dm-tools.co.uk



MARTOCK 
YANDLE & SONS Ltd.

Tel: 01935 822207

Fax: 01935 824484

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.shogun.co.uk\yandle\ 



ST. DENNIS 

MIDCORNWALL SAW SERVICE

Tel: 01726 822289

Fax: 01726 824409

E-mail: [email protected] 



ST. LEONARDS
STAMCO
Tel: 01424 456800
Fax: 01424 440505

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.stamco.co.uk








TEWKESBURY

TEWKESBURY SAW CO. Ltd.

Tel: 01684 293092

Fax: 01684 850628 
E-mail: [email protected] 






WATERLOOVILLE 
C.R.M. SAW COMPANY Ltd.

Tel: 02392 263202 / 255144

Fax: 02392 265565

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.crmsaw.co.uk 







CENTRAL 

BIRMINGHAM 
ALAN LORD INDUSTRIAL TOOLS Ltd.
Tel: 0121 328 6033
Fax: 0121 328 1842
E-mail: [email protected]

DERBY 
JAYMAC (DERBY) Ltd. 
Tel: 01332 755799

Fax: 01332 572472 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.thetoolshop.co.uk 



ELY

1st Call & Hire

Tel: 01353 664188

Fax: 01353 668306

E.mail: [email protected] 

Website www.1stcallhire.co.uk 





HEREFORD 
PEN TOOLS Ltd.

Tel: 01432 273018

Fax: 01432 354591

E-mail: [email protected] 


HIGH WYCOMBE 
ISAAC LORD 
Tel: 01494 462121

Fax: 01494 461376

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.isaaclord.com 



IPSWICH 
ELMERS Ltd

Tel: 01473 623381

Fax: 01473 625997 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: [[email protected]][email protected][/email] 



KIDDERMINSTER 
R.S.PASKIN 
Tel: 01562 829722 
Fax: 01562 829511
E-mail: [email protected] 
Website: www.rspaskin.com 

NORTHAMPTON 
M.T.S.(POWER TOOLS)
Tel: 01604 751688
Fax: 01604 759041
E-mail: [email protected] 
Website: www.mtspowertools.co.uk 

NORWICH 
NORFOLK SAW SERVICES 
Tel: 01603 898695

Fax: 01603 710015

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.norfolksawservices.co.uk 


NOTTINGHAM 
ALLTOOLS

Tel: 0115 9881855
Fax: 0115 9897967

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.alltools.co.uk 



MACHINE MART THROUGHOUT U.K.

HEAD OFFICE

Tel: 0115 955 9999

Fax: 0115 956 2900

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.machinemart.co.uk 





WOLVERHAMPTON 
MANSAW MACHINES 
Tel: 01902 453084

Fax: 01902 459211

E-mail: [email protected] 




NORTH 
BLACKBURN 
LITTLE SHEFFIELD, DARWIN STREET 
Tel: 01254 57282 

Fax: 01254 678992 

E.mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.entys.co.uk 


CLEVELAND 
CLEVELAND WOODCRAFT 
Tel: 01642 813103

Fax: 01642 816032


COTTINGHAM 
YORKSHIRE WOODCRAFT SUPPLIES Ltd.

Tel: 01482 844200 
Fax: 01482 844220 


LEEDS 
D.B.KEIGHLEY 
Tel: 01132 574736

Fax: 01132 574293

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.dbkeighley.co.uk 



LIVERPOOL

TAYLOR BROS. Ltd.

Tel: 0151 709 8006

Fax: 0151 707 1815

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.diytools.co.uk



WIGAN 
ENTWISTLE and JOYNT
Tel: 01942 243081

Fax: 01942 243330

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.entys.co.uk 




WALES

CARDIFF 
DATA POWERTOOLS Ltd.
Tel. 02920 595710 

Fax. 02920 591540

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.datapowertools.co.uk 



CARMARTHEN 
TIMBERMAN 
Tel. 01267 232621

Fax. 01267 222616 

Website: www.timberman.co.uk 



NEWTOWN 
CHARLIES STORES Ltd.

Tel. 01686 625313

Fax. 01686 621520

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.charliesstoresltd.co.uk 



WREXHAM

WREXHAM POWER TOOL SERVICES
Tel: 01978 660011
Fax: 01978 664644

E.mail: [email protected] 






NORTHERN IRELAND



BELFAST

NAPOLEON PRODUCTS/WOODSAW SERVICE 
Tel. 02890 754233

Fax. 02890 754234

E-mail: [email protected]



COLERAINE 
WELDTEC 
Tel. 02870 329523

Fax. 02870 329295

E-mail: [email protected] 



PORTADOWN 
TOOL & EQUIPMENT CO 
Tel. 02838 332546

Fax. 02838 332546 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.toolandequipment.co.uk




REPUBLIC OF IRELAND



DUBLIN 
J.J.McQUILLAN SON & Co. Ltd.

Tel. 00 353 1 8733944

Fax. 00 353 1 8733287

E-mail: [email protected]



THURLES 
JOHN J RONAYNE 
Tel. 00 353 504 21033

Fax. 00 353 504 23581

E-mail: [email protected]



TRALEE 
KELLIHERS HARDWARE 
Tel. 00 353 66 71 22555

Fax. 00 353 66 71 23375


----------



## CYC (29 Jan 2004)

I can only help with the French I am afraid :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jan 2004)

Asleitch
Many thanks I'm on the case


----------



## Anonymous (5 Feb 2004)

I bought a second hand Bestcombi 2000 recently as well. Mine came with a manual in about a dozen languages. The manual was scruffy torn and burnt as though it had been thrown on a fire and then rescued. I ironed it to make it easier to read!
If you don't come up with anything else, let me know and I'll make you a copy of my ironed version.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Feb 2004)

Hi Nig
I've got one more supplier to check out, which I'll do at the weekend.
If I have no luck I'll take you up on your offer, many thanks.

What do you think of the machine?
I've not started to use mine yet.

elmo


----------



## Anonymous (19 Feb 2004)

sorry - late post - new to this forum....

I got my bestcombi from new about 18 months ago so I've got the original documentation...i'll try and dig it out for you and run a copy through the scanner if you still need it, but to be honest its not a great deal of help and I don't think it covers changing belts - I've been figuring you may need to take the main table casting off form the top


----------



## Anonymous (19 Feb 2004)

Hi MP
Thanks for the offer but I've sorted it now
I thought about taking the table off as well, but when I had a good look there were to many things bolted to it, so I went in from underneath.
A hell of a job but got there in the end, it's singing like a bird now.
Ready for my first project.
How do you get on with it ? happy or not.

elmo


----------



## Anonymous (19 Feb 2004)

overall I'm quite pleased with it - takes a while to change guards between functions so I've learned to plan out the work a bit better so I finish with the saw before setting up the moulder. And when tenoning on the moulder only ever, ever put in one work piece at a time - trying to run 2 or 3 small pieces together will probably result in the middle one being picked out by the cutter and completely mangled  - much respect needed. 

The one thing i'm looking around for at the moment is a suitable piece of aluminium moulding to make a longer guide for the cross-cut table - I've got a load of drawer and carcase pieces to cut to length and they are just longer than the standard guide...


----------



## Alf (20 Feb 2004)

Welcome to the forum, MP. <shameless plug> Registering is quick and painless, btw :wink: </sp>

What sort of shape and dimensions of aluminium are you looking for? The participants round here have an amazing ability to know of suppliers for even the most esoteric items  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Feb 2004)

I was hoping to find something like the original so i can use the same fittings - at a guess from memory i'd say its about 40mm square with a 6-8mm central T-track....I need to measure it up tonight to I can look around Ally Pally tomorrow 
As for the registering I'm just about to do it - only found this forum yesterday by a chance link from an australian one I've been watching for a couple of weeks on and off....google UK searches never turned this up anywhere near the top of the list and I get fed up trawling all the US and vendor sites that get listed first


----------



## Alf (20 Feb 2004)

MP,

Might be worth taking a look at http://rswww.com under "Mechanical | Steel Tube/Aluminium Structural Systems | Bosch Basic Mechanical Elements" if you can't find anywhere else. Not cheap though :? 

Yep, finding UK sites on Google can be an exercise in frustration. I tend to stick "UK" into nearly all my searches now, and I find the advanced search option tends to yield a better result. Strangely, <UK woodworking forum> not as a phrase gets UKWS at #9. Hmm, not high enough... :wink: But if it's in inverted commas you only get Woodrat... Spooky!

Cheers, Alf


----------



## andrewm (20 Feb 2004)

If you are not already doing so try using www.google.co.uk. It offers a 'radio button' to restrict the search to UK based sites. Not sure how it determines if a site is Uk or not but seems to get pretty accurate results. Although a quick test shows that it is no easier to find UK workshop that way. :? 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (22 Feb 2004)

Glad you were able to get a manual, Elmo8.

Since getting my machine in November I have gradually been sorting out teething problems. I do not know yet whether I made the right choice in buying it.

The previous owner had bought a spindle moulder block for a 1 1/4 inch spindle instead of 30mm. I had it "bushed out" by a local engineering firm and that is fine now. I am new to spindle-moulding. Interesting.

It was difficult to push workpieces past the riving knife on the saw, even though I made certain that the fence was parallel or pointing very slightly away from the blade. On closer inspection, I found that the riving knife was not precisely in line with the blade. There did not seem to be any way of adjusting this. I have chamfered the leading edge of the riving knife, so at least it does not jam now.

The machine came with the slot mortising attachment, but no boring bits to go with it. I ordered them in November but, of course, they have not appeared because Kity is not trading. They are left-spiral thread, so they are not easily obtainable elsewhere. I have tracked down one or two alternatives but they are not perfect and they are very expensive. At the moment, I am hanging on and hoping that someone will buy up Kity and start supplying again. Does anybody have any up-to-date information on that or other ideas about where to get these bits at a reasonable price?


----------



## Alf (22 Feb 2004)

Nig,

Axminster certainly used to stock slot mortise cutters, made by Clico. They seem to have dropped out of the current catalogue, but it might be worth asking them? Although at upwards of £20 a pop, you might not... :? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Feb 2004)

Nig,

I am not sure if you mean the slot mortiser bits cut to the left or are fixed in place with a LHS screw thread. In any event, you might try milling bits as used by metalworking folk. There is a huge variety of these available and they make good substitutes on occasion for expensive router bits. Here are a couple of sites that may help.

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/ 
http://www.modeleng.org/supply.htm


----------



## Anonymous (8 Apr 2004)

I too have a bestcombi 2000 from new but changed the saw spindle to a machined copy ( which an experienced machinist made ) which allows fitting a 30mm dado head, It was easy to do and works superb with perfect results.


----------



## Colboy3 (10 Mar 2019)

I have one and just replaced the belts. Not easy but how can I help


----------



## Lons (10 Mar 2019)

Have you looked at the date of the last post Colboy? - 2004


----------

